# Petrified!



## monstersmum (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi there, new to the forum and need some guidance/support.

I have had an underactive thyroid for 15 years and take Thyroxine and T3. I can't put my finger on it, but seem to have had a sore throat for a couple of years. I always put it down to snoring as apparently I do! I am struggling to lose weight despite doing inbetween 7 and 15ks 5 times a week on the treadmill. I used to do 7 x exercise classes a week before we moved countries and not a single inch lost (I dont go by weight)! I have a very healthy diet. Even went to a dietician who said it was near on perfect!

For the last year I have started to get what can only be described as a fizzing feeling through my body...as if my blood is fizzy! I have started taking apple cider vinegar every day which has helped, but I am also getting stiffness in my joints like I did before I was diagnosed....so thought this would be a simple thing to go see a specialist here.

Finally found one after living here for 9 months and have my appt booked......however I have now noticed a lump in the bottom of my throat when I was applying my makeup one day. Im not sure if it has been there a long time and using a mirror in a differently lit bathroom has highlighted it, but I can now notice it there when I swallow and I am unsure if it is my asthma or it that is making me wheezy.

Unfortunately I made the ridiculous mistake of googling my symptoms (yes I can hear you all sighing!), but I did and now I am so scared it is unbelievable. I am also needlephobic and the thought of having needles stuck in my throat for a biopsy...well lets just say I am having a panic attack every time I think about it.

So I am needle phobic, now living in a country that I am new to and scared out of my whits. I have 2 small children and here I am at 3.30am panicking about not being here for them. I also have a husband who is fairly unsupportive. The last time I had surgery (gall bladder removal) he made me get a taxi home with 2 lots of drains hanging out of my stomach...and then forgot to leave me a key so I couldnt get in! So you can see how scared I am that I am going to be riding this alone. He is coming to my specialist appt, but that got a sigh and rolled eyes when I asked him to.

Any suggestions please. I am in tears here thinking about the needles and what I may have.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I also have a husband who is fairly unsupportive. The last time I had surgery (gall bladder removal) he made me get a taxi home with 2 lots of drains hanging out of my stomach...and then forgot to leave me a key so I couldnt get in!


Hmmm. He does not understand you are ill and likely being under treated.



> have had an underactive thyroid for 15 years and take Thyroxine and T3.


Do you have any labs with ranges you could share?

Welcome to the board


----------



## monstersmum (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi there. Due to our move it has been a while since I had my levels tested. These were from the middle of last year, but from how I am feeling I suspect they have changed.

TSH: 0.50
Free T4: 17
Free T3: 4.1


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ranges please


----------



## monstersmum (Sep 10, 2015)

That is all I have. Never been given anything else!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Without ranges it is impossible to have an opinion.

Maybe someone will have a lab rages where your labs might make some sense. Your number and my lab ranges do not match up.


----------



## Fonsini (Jun 6, 2015)

The FNA is really painless and very quick, but 0.5mg of Xanax 60 minutes before the procedure will help immensely (don't drive), I'm a guy and nearly cried when the needle came out and 5 minutes later I was strutting around like Rambo.

On the other hand I have surgery scheduled for next week and now I really AM crying !!


----------

